# Smoked Pumpkin Seeds???



## rp ribking (Sep 23, 2010)

So, I read some old threads of smoking pumpkin seeds (instead of using the oven) doesn't seem like anybody has done this type of smoke. Or not?

I am just wondering if anybody has and what method was used.

Thanks RP


----------



## pit 4 brains (Sep 26, 2010)

I was gonna give it a try this year. I plan to use a perforated tray in my gosm and smoke on high heat with pistacio wood. I normally toast them in the oven so this will be new to me..


----------

